# perfect little black dress



## kimmy (Jun 15, 2009)

i'm turning twenty-one on sunday and my boyfriend's made plans. i don't know where we're going for dinner (but i'm getting me a mango margarita at el torito for lunch HOLLA!) and all my best friend will let on is that it's somewhere secluded and romantic. 

i want a little black dress for that. all the ones i have found lately have puffy skirts though, and i'd rather have something that clings a little closer to my legs. not too clingy because i have long legs so i take really lengthy steps. i'm thinking of wearing black wedges with cork soles, mainly because i need an excuse to wear them again.

x-small or small will work, dress size probably 0 or 2? i don't know much about dresses...so can somebody point me in a direction? i'd rather not buy online because i have to try it on first.


----------



## Whisperwar (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't know if you have Mango in the US, but if you do, go in there and look. And make sure you ask an assistant to help you pick one out. I went to look and tried on a few RUBBISH things, and when the assistant asked what I was looking for, she came back to me with a million dresses which I didn't see on the rails.

I found a perfect little black dress in there.
Good luck!


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 15, 2009)

Try Forever 21, they have a good selection, thrift stores or discount clothes stores like Marshalls have more good stuff than you would think. I got both of my LBDs at Ross!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't know ...I get most of mine from Nordies...I have one I can send you
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it's a small...fits just a bit tight on me...but it was a $300 dress I got it for 50% off...but it has been just hanging in my closet for a year now unworn  ..l.I can try to photograph it


----------



## luvsic (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i'm turning twenty-one on sunday and my boyfriend's made plans. i don't know where we're going for dinner (but i'm getting me a mango margarita at el torito for lunch HOLLA!) and all my best friend will let on is that it's somewhere secluded and romantic. 

i want a little black dress for that. all the ones i have found lately have puffy skirts though, and i'd rather have something that clings a little closer to my legs. not too clingy because i have long legs so i take really lengthy steps. i'm thinking of wearing black wedges with cork soles, mainly because i need an excuse to wear them again.

x-small or small will work, dress size probably 0 or 2? i don't know much about dresses...so can somebody point me in a direction? i'd rather not buy online because i have to try it on first._

 
I'm probably biased because I used to work there, but try bebe. They have the most adorable black dresses that are sleek, sexy, and often times classic with a twist. The only downside is that the price range is about 100-200 dollars. You will probably wear an X-Small there. 

Some examples:

bebe Bustier Flounce Dress

bebe Solo Shoulder Wrap Dress

bebe Strapless Studded Party Dress


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 17, 2009)

idk your budget, but white house black market has only black and white, so they have tons of black dresses. I think they're around $60-$70 starting , but I could be wrong, I only went in there once. Also check bebe like luvsic said, they always have alot.


----------



## joey444 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm also a size 0 and I bought a strapless, pencil type dress in Forever 21 (you can never go wrong in there) and if your budget allows, like the others said above, Bebe has nice things.  As a matter of fact, the dress I bought at Forever 21 was a replica of a Bebe one.  Good luck!


----------

